# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Flash, sporty fitness tracker, Misfit Wearables, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Misfit Wearables

----------


## Airicist

Misfit Flash Review, A Simple, Inexpensive and Effective Fitness Tracker 

Published on Jan 11, 2015




> Today we review the Misfit Flash. This fitness tracker is incredibly simple to use and cost less than $50.

----------


## Airicist

Misfit Flash Link is a $20 fitness tracker and smart button all in one

Published on Jul 16, 2015




> Track steps and sleep, or use as a selfie remote, music remote, and more: the Misfit Flash Link is crazy affordable, and adds a whole new app to turn the little button into a one-click control for your home.

----------

